# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Sobrevivir al sol abrasador: el reto de las plantas autóctonas de ambientes mediterráneos áridos

## Jonasino

> Las plantas autóctonas de ambientes mediterráneos áridos, como el de la Región de Murcia, utilizan recursos para paliar la pérdida de agua en su interior y sobrevivir a la sequía estival.
> 
> En su lucha contra el sol abrasador las plantas cuentan con variadas defensas en raíces, tallos y especialmente en las hojas, pues éstas son la parte más expuesta y, por tanto, su flanco más débil.
> 
> Las hojas del aladierno, por ejemplo, están recubiertas de ceras impermeables. Así la planta es capaz de retener el agua más fácilmente. Otras plantas, como la coscoja y la encina, poseen hojas con el haz duro pero flexible, de ahí su denominación de coriáceas, que significa parecido al cuero. Con este diseño las hojas no se arrugan ni se dañan por la falta de agua. Por el contrario las hojas de lugares húmedos tienen hojas generalmente más blandas.
> 
> Muchas de las plantas que tienen que sobrevivir a la sequedad del verano mediterráneo tienen hojas pequeñas y alargadas, para reducir así la superficie que exponen al sol. Es el caso, entre otras, del tomillo, el espino negro y el pino. Con la misma finalidad de escapar del influjo del sol, otras especies curvan los bordes de sus hojas hacia dentro y hacia abajo, como el romero. Algunas ni siquiera tienen hojas y son los tallos verdes los que realizan la fotosíntesis, como es el caso de la efedra.
> 
> Otro recurso defensivo es el que utilizan las plantas aromáticas, que durante la noche producen aceites y durante el día los liberan para embadurnarse con ellos, obteniendo así un efecto refrescante similar a la producción de sudor por el cuerpo humano. Por el contrario, si el romero macho, por ejemplo, se planta en el norte de España, no emite su fuerte aroma, pues la planta no necesita refrescarse en ese ambiente y, por tanto, no produce los aceites olorosos.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...tas-autoctonas

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ago-2016),frfmfrfm (17-ago-2016),HUESITO (17-ago-2016),Los terrines (17-ago-2016),perdiguera (17-ago-2016)

----------

